# Sun tan lotions - Once a day



## phoenix (27 Jun 2009)

Hi 

Heading off to the sun for a couple of weeks and was wondering what anyone thought of the once a day suntan lotions in particular for older children.    I've seen P20 on sale and also a once a day Piz Buin.  Any good or should I just go for an ordinary high factor, hat etc?

Many thanks

P


----------



## bongo2 (27 Jun 2009)

Hi Pheonix,
I always use Parasol and find it very effective. You put it on in the morning and wait 20 minutes before going out in the sun. It costs around €35 a bottle but you can get it for about €25 on the internet


----------



## sam h (27 Jun 2009)

I've used Parasol & Ultrasun once a day & both are great.  I tend to do head to toe with them in the morning and then just use a regualr one to top up during the day (the "just in case factor!!)  None of the kids have ever burnt.  The Parasol is like an oil, so it makes it really easy to rub in.  I prefer the Ultrasun for myself as it seem to help prevent heat rash.

I don't like the P20 - lets just say it reacted VERY badly with some fakey bakey & left me with some very embaressing streaky legs at Sea Worlds.  Also, it stains clothes very badly - basically everything it touched had to go in the bin!

Enjoy the holiday!!


----------



## phoenix (27 Jun 2009)

Thanks, can you buy Parasol and Ultrasun in the likes of Boots? Does it come in different factors?


----------



## bananas (28 Jun 2009)

Have a look of this, some pharmacies are no longer selling P20 as although it will stop you burning it doesn't protect against UVA rays.
http://www.independent.ie/national-news/pharmacy-chain-removes-suncream-linked-to-cancer-257162.html


----------



## Concert (28 Jun 2009)

Think twice before using parasol or P20.  I used to use both for myself and children as we spend nearly two months away each summer.  Last year I had a Lesion taken from my leg, luckily it was nothing too serious but Skin Specialist was adamant that both of these suncreams are useless and dont provide adequate UVA protection.  He recommended an Australian product called HAMILTONS which you can buy in your pharmacy. 

Shortly afterwards I was listening to a top dermatologist talking about creams and she was of the same opinion and recommended the same so I bought it before I last went to Spain and found it brilliant, my skin didnt burn and tanned slowly but deeply.


----------



## g1g (28 Jun 2009)

always use parasol and find it brilliant. Used p20 on the same holiday as ran out and broke out in heat rash. Know a few people that has happened too with p20.


----------



## shesells (28 Jun 2009)

There was a thread about this here before. Do a search.

Also OP your term "sun tan lotion" bothers me, you need a "sunscreen" - protection is the name of the game, not tanning.

We use Parasol all the time, P20 was taken off the market but afaik the ingredients have been changed so that it now has UVA and UVB filters (Parasol does too). The problem with these sunscreens is that they are oil based and can block the pores causing the afore mentioned rashes and or prickly heat. My doctor gave me advice on this but I can't post it given the ban on medical discussions on here. Feel free to PM


----------



## suzywong (30 Jun 2009)

Parasol, Parasol, Parasol!  It can be hard to find, but Unicare recently had an offer on it. They have it in different strengths at Dublin Airport shops also.  I'm just back from Spain and nobody got burned using this, and I only applied it once a day.  Spent a few hours in the garden in Dublin yesterday without sun screen and my shoulders got burnt!


----------



## g1g (30 Jun 2009)

have started buying it online now since it was so hard to get. Works out alot cheaper too


----------



## Concert (30 Jun 2009)

Parasol is the one the dermatologist particularly warned about.


----------



## RMCF (1 Jul 2009)

Just out of interest, are creams like these total screens or do they allow you to pick up a colour when on holidays?

I have used P20 in the past and found that my clothes too got stained, especially around the neck and arms - it seemed that when you sweated the sweat had a brown tinge to it which made a mess of white and light coloured T-shirts. But it did wash out in the washing machine ok.


----------



## Silvergirl (1 Jul 2009)

I've used the Piz Buin once a day and found it great in Turkey a couple of weeks ago where it was HOT.
On my 2 year old I used the Vichy once a day factor 30 for kids, found this very good too, but did top up once during the day as she spent around 4 hours in the pool at a time. I also have her in her full body suit with hat with the neck flap all the time which I'd recommend. 

I've yet to find a sun cream that doesn't stain clothes, esp around neck and arm holes so if anyone knows of one please let me know!


----------



## suzywong (1 Jul 2009)

I didn't get any staining with Pararsol (it just seems to dissappear when it dries) or any irritation (and I am very fair skinned and have sensitive skin). I got a light tan but no burning over a week in Spain, and I was in the sun a lot.


----------



## Peigsayers (2 Jul 2009)

I had been using Parasol for a few years and found it really good but my skin is a little sensitive so I've switched now to Ultrasun.  Very good and no reactions so far.  Also dries very quickly and doesn't stain.


----------

